# Anyone Know What This Is? Tiny Blisters In Roof...



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

I was up on the roof of my 2006 camper today--cleaning off the winter grunge--and discovered that it is covered, for the first time, in LOTS of tiny blisters. I've attached a picture. They look like the roof has small pox or something. Anyone know what they are?

We have not, thus far, noticed any water in the camper--though we have more mildew this spring that we usually do (on the dog toys and stuff that live out there). It has, however, been a very wet winter.

Thanks,
Biz


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where is the picture?


----------



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmmm. Did it work this time? It said it uploaded it....
Biz


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The roof membrane almost looks like it is dry rotted or cracking or is that just the dirt?

As for the blisters, I would get some eternabond tape. Clean the area really well with alcohol and then cut one open to see whats inside. If nothing then cover the cut with the tape and not worry about them. If it is wet or moldy then you have a job ahead of you.


----------



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Good idea. I'll go up with some Dicor and a knife when it quits raining later this week.

The membrane still feels fine to me. It's very dirty--came that way when we bought it 5 years ago and I don't want to scrub too hard. I just go for getting the worst off very year.

We had a significant hail storm here a few days ago--and my concern is that they are hail damage--tiny punctures that now have water under them.

Biz


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

bizpm said:


> We had a significant hail storm here a few days ago--and my concern is that they are hail damage--tiny punctures that now have water under them.


Have you considered contacting your insurance company and opening a claim? Regardless if there is water under the blisters or not, if you believe the damage to be caused from the hail, you should be in contact with your insurance company to at least get the damage documented.


----------



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

I sent them an email this morning--just to get it on record. Just looking for information as to what they might be and whether they are bad.

Thanks,
Biz


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like cracking. I took mine to a few shops to take a look at my roof/front piece seam. The rubber roofs are only supposed to last 10 years at the most, if they aren't properly maintained, shorter life. Waiting for the sun to stay for a few days so I can finish resealing all joints and holes.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

jasonrebecca said:


> Looks like cracking. I took mine to a few shops to take a look at my roof/front piece seam. The rubber roofs are only supposed to last 10 years at the most, if they aren't properly maintained, shorter life. Waiting for the sun to stay for a few days so I can finish resealing all joints and holes.


The rubber roof membrane will last much longer than 10 years. 10 years perhaps if the camper is outside all the time and the roof is never cleaned or maintained.


----------

